# unbalanced to balanced converters



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a question about the unbalanced to balanced converters as far as do they apply fixed amplification or are they adjusting the voltage according to the input level they receive? 


Rite now I have my processor volume turned up high enough to get a 0dBfs level with movies into my 3 DEQ2496's at my normal listening volume level by turning the speakers input sensitivity down.I guess what I'm asking is if I use the converters after the processors volume control will the signal level still reach 0dBfs into the DEQ's if the volume on the processor is adjusted up or down?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends on the 'converter.' If it is the standard passive converter, the voltage will halve what the bal output is sending. If it uses a transformer, the output will be the same.

Kal


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

The ones that I was looking at are passive so from what you've stated those would not be correct for this application:huh:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Funny, I've never seen a passive converter that didn't have a transformer. The standard direct box they use in pro audio comes to mind...

There are some issues with direct boxes. I'm not confident that many of them are suitable for hi-fi use. Even in the less demanding (from a "pure-sonics" standpoint) subwoofer chain, many of them don't have the extended bass response we need. If you frequent any Forums for bass guitar players, you'll find they are picky about the direct boxes they use. And the good ones are expensive.

Your best bet, both economically and functionally, might be a mini mixer like the Behringer 502. Be sure and double check for balanced outputs; IIR some of this product category don't have them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

My mistake they do have transformers.:duh:By passive I mean they don't need external power.

The product I'm interested in is the TecNec OLT-1 they are used in the major studios to connect consumer to pro equipment according to the literature.

I'm just trying to figure out if using these after my volume control connected to the DEQ's if I can still use the volume control for volume adjustments without loosing bits(unlike now when listening at lower levels with music)to the DEQ's?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Drudge said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> My mistake they do have transformers.:duh:By passive I mean they don't need external power.


My mistake, too. When I said passive, I was thinking of the simple adapters that simply connect the two leads of the RCA to the three of the XLR.

Kal


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello also to you Kal.

Yeah,I'm already using rca to xlr adapters.


By the way I've enjoyed reading your many articles over the years.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> My mistake, too. When I said passive, I was thinking of the simple adapters that simply connect the two leads of the RCA to the three of the XLR.
> 
> Kal


Ah - thanks for clearing that up! I was wracking my brain trying to figure out what you guys were talking about!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

